# Speed Dating....



## inkjunkie (Feb 10, 2015)

Courtesy of Ford....


----------



## daveomak (Feb 11, 2015)

Cool......


----------



## welshrarebit (Feb 11, 2015)

That was awesome!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 14, 2015)

That was great  Thanks

Gary


----------



## ak1 (Feb 14, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 14, 2015)

Very cool !


----------

